# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Green top jintropim

## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

Can anybody confirm me if this is fake the cover of real jintropim is Yellow and thsi one is green.

----------


## Titan1

The old vials had green tops the new yellow

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> The old vials had green tops the new yellow


sow cant still existes green covers....

----------


## MichaelCC

yes, it's old presentation of Jintropin. I got the same one some months ago.
I think, you can still find some green tops on the black market ...
Here is my:
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...chmentid=53176

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

sence almost 1 year that i am getting yellow already.but maby can be i dont know.

----------


## ogistra

the vials with green toops are good and come in 4iu per vials

the yelow one is 10iu per vial

----------


## MichaelCC

> the vials with green toops are good and come in 4iu per vials
> the yelow one is 10iu per vial


I think different color is not becasue of 4IU and 10IU. Both presentations (4 and 10IU) was with green tops in the case of old presentation. Take a look at MMM and mi pictures - there are 10IU Jintropins with green tops.

----------


## ogistra

> I think different color is not becasue of 4IU and 10IU. Both presentations (4 and 10IU) was with green tops in the case of old presentation. Take a look at MMM and mi pictures - there are 10IU Jintropins with green tops.


...soory bro...I just say this thing beacuse I know what are guys ofering here.....so I sow 4 iu vials with green top and this is my gh and come in 10iu vials with yelow top

----------


## MorganKane

I got my 200 IU kit today of Jino.
It did not come with any BW.

Does any know how much BW to add to the 10IU bottles?

----------


## toolman

Easy to confimr legit jinos. THe box is sealed by an oval sticker which is an anti- counterfeit label. On it is a website where you can confirm the legitamacy of the label.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> I got my 200 IU kit today of Jino.
> It did not come with any BW.
> 
> Does any know how much BW to add to the 10IU bottles?


I believe its 1ml per 10i.u

----------

